# Gary Fisher  1988 CR7



## Beachside (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my neighbor's bike, any idea what it's worth?


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 29, 2011)

It may be a bit too old for us here....


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 30, 2011)

Try posting this in the Vintage Mountainbike portion of the forum below. I don't anything about value, but I have an '88 Fisher Advance that I've owned since new in '88 and these are great bikes.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?35-Vintage-Mountain-Bikes


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2011)

there may be some interest being an 80s gary fisher I can't give you a range of price though but there are a couple mt bike guys here that would chime in eventually.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2011)

being that condition I would still expect to see at least 200 if not more but prob more


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2011)

after doing a little research I found that this is a pre-trek gary fisher which most likely means Gary Fisher actually had a main hand in designing this bike, I saw another one of these for sale at a $300 price range.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> It may be a bit too old for us here....




you mean a little too new?


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 30, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> you mean a little too new?



 My sarcasm.


----------



## SquidsVX (Dec 14, 2012)

Beachside said:


> This is my neighbor's bike, any idea what it's worth?




I know it's been a while since you posted this, but does your neighbor still have this bike?


----------



## Mongcon (Aug 26, 2018)

I have one of these.  I bought it when they first came out.  In 1988 we were starting bike tours in baja and stocked up on a dozen Hookooeekoos and I got a CR7 for my personal ride.  Rode it on street and trail for about three years, then hung it up.  It has drop bars installed by Charlie C. himself, Salsa stem.  still has all the original decals and paint job including the decal that says "Designed by Gary Fisher, Made in Japan".  Serial Y666


----------

